# Is it possible to have IVF with no Down Regulation



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

I am keen to know if it is possible to have IVF with no Down reg as i got my best response with a supposed IUI cycle with clomid and menopur which was converted to IVf as i produced too many follicles, no down reg involved even though a panic i would ovulate naturally before trigger jab did not 

I am sure this better response was due to no down regulation of my system 

Any advise comments experience of iVf with min Down reg appreciated 

Dianne


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You could have a short protocol cycle where stimulation injections started on day 2 and then a second type of injection (Cetrotide or Ogulatron) started once first follicle reaches 14mm to supress your LH so you don't ovulate before you have had egg collection.

Ruth


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Ruth 

Why is clomid not given with IVf 

i had clomid 100mg with menopur 225mg and achieved 12 follicles with this IUI then IVF cycle so i am also wondering if my response was due to clomid first tiem i have had before previously menopur 12 days 450 and only 2 eggs DR with buserilin from day 2 
also wondering about small does of buserlin ?? 0.1 

Thanks for your help 

Dianne


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Dianne,

Just wanted to say that clomid is an option with IVF.  Once again I suppose it all depends on the doctor you are seeing.  My gynae did suggest clomid to me!!

Hope this helps.

Anne


----------



## Elf (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Dianne,
My Dr put me on a short protocol with no down reg.  I started injections of menopur on day 1 of my cycle and had an incredibly quick cycle of only 12 days and then egg collection.  Collected 10 eggs which was a result as my hormone levels suggested premature ovarian failure hence the short protocol.  Seemed they didn't need to down reg my cycle as it was pretty sluggish anyway!  Took another injection for about 3 days - I forget what drug, to delay ovulation and then HCG (I think) to provoke ovulation.  
Sarah


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Anne Sarah, and Ruth

Thank you for your replies very helpful diffrent regimes 

Thanks Dianne x


----------

